# Distributor Cap Rotor: Hitachi or Mitsubishi? (parts store questn.)



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello. i tried to buy a Distributor Cap Rotor, and some Spark Plug Wires (I want to hold off on those until I can get the NGK Blue, after what someone said about Brand X... and all they have is BorgWarner and Brand X, so where do I get the NGK Blue at a store?) - to complete my tune-up... and they asked me: "Does your car have the Hitachi Distributor Cap Rotor, of the Mitsubishi one?"

A very strange question indeed, but what is up with that? What do i SAY? I want to somplete my tune-up, that spark plug may be having to do with my smoke and smell...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some auto parts stores might be able to order the NGKs. Here's some web sites that carry them:
PDM Racing - Miscellaneous Tuning Parts
Ngk Wires
NGK Spark plug, NGK Spark Plug wire, NGK Platinum Spark plug for High Performance and Racing.

The 89s and 90s used two different distributors; Hitachi and Mitsubishi. 

In order to determine what distributor cap & rotor you require, it's best just to look at the distributor itself. If I recall correctly, the Mitsubishi distributor has a "Y" shaped symbol stamped on it - visible when you look at it, while the Hitachi has a little metal stamp 
plate that says Hitachi on it.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Some auto parts stores might be able to order the NGKs. Here's some web sites that carry them:
> PDM Racing - Miscellaneous Tuning Parts
> Ngk Wires
> NGK Spark plug, NGK Spark Plug wire, NGK Platinum Spark plug for High Performance and Racing.
> ...


Rogoman, I still cant tell there is no "marking," just a hollow small Nissan symbol within these numbers on the thing:
d4p87-08 and then smaller: 9202 
then under that, after the Nissan symbol: 22100 40F00

Can you tell me which one that is?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't help you there. Write the numbers down and go visit a Nissan dealer; they should be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

jcorbi82 said:


> Rogoman, I still cant tell there is no "marking," just a hollow small Nissan symbol within these numbers on the thing:
> d4p87-08 and then smaller: 9202
> then under that, after the Nissan symbol: 22100 40F00
> 
> Can you tell me which one that is?


write your vin number down and go to the nissan dealer they tell you write away.


----------



## krislou80 (Apr 6, 2010)

I might say mitsubishi parts are the best.. Aside from the trademark, the companies also share a common legacy and tradition of excellence which dates back from 1870.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

-40F00 is the Hitachi distributor. Any parts store that sells NGK plugs should be able to order you the NGK wires.


----------

